# NY Strips



## john a (Mar 25, 2007)

*Was going to pick up a couple of Rib eyes but these Choice NY Strips got my attention. If you’re from Kansas feel free to call them Kansas Strips but here they are NY Strips.*


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 25, 2007)

John fantastic steak and perfectly cooked!  What's the bacon for??


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 25, 2007)

Indeed....Wow. Perfect.

Larry... Who cares?... you can eat it. LOL


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 25, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> John fantastic steak and perfectly cooked!  What's the bacon for??


For the cook dummy


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 25, 2007)

wow, looks great, but the proper term is Carolina Strips.


----------



## john a (Mar 25, 2007)

It flares up nicely to help get a quick sear on the steaks. If you get it off in time to eat it it's not done doing its job.

Shoot, I forgot that Cappy invented them so he is entitled to name them.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Mar 26, 2007)

oct_97 said:
			
		

> *Was going to pick up a couple of Rib eyes but these Choice NY Strips got my attention. If you’re from Kansas feel free to call them Kansas Strips but here they are NY Strips.*



Those look like ribeye to me but what do I know, I only live in Kansas.....


----------



## wittdog (Mar 26, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> oct_97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live in NY those look like strips to me


----------



## SteerCrazy (Mar 26, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well let's just agree to disagree....whatever you call em, they looked good!


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 26, 2007)

looks like steak to me. 

mighty fine looking steak

great job!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't care where you live, they still look great to me!


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks real good.  I love steak.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 27, 2007)

Yup Stwip steaks they is. OOPs this aint the wabbit post :!:


----------



## DaleP (Mar 28, 2007)

As the sweet cheeked R Ray says, thats a sirloin.


----------

